# Rosey Barb: Is it a fungus? Or is it ick?



## gotju (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello all,
So I have a Rosey barb who i've noticed a couple of days ago has a weird white fungus-like "thing" on it's fin and part of it's back tail closer to where the tail "begins." Im a little worried because I don't want any of my fish to die so I thought it might've been Ick and began (last night) treating the tank with ick medication. However, upon reading the site this morning I see it might just be a wart or fungus of some kind. I also have two striped raphaels who I am worried might not necessarily like the medication because I don't believe they have scales (yeah im in a mess). Also, i've noticed my rainbow has a couple of little white "things" on the edge of it's tail and fin but i'm not too sure if it's any sickness. But from my experience with these fish I know they have fought through alot in the past so I dont want them to get worst if they indeed are getting sick. I really love them and don't want anything to happen. Any help would be appreciated. I've taken pictures but having the hardest time trying to figure out how to reduce the size so that I can load them here. But I am trying to work on it. However, if anyone thinks they can help again I would be most appreciative.

Thanks!

Edit: Thanks for the help earlier on using photobucket...I hope the size of the pics don't slow anyone's computer down.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put them on photobucket or your own web page and use the image button to insert a link.


----------

